# moving 90 gallon across the room



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I need to move my 90 gallon to allow access to replace windows and wondering if anyone has a general idea of how much I can leave in the tank and be able to move it safely. Need to move it about 10 feet. It is heavily planted with dirt and sand substrate.

If I could bring it down to just a few inches of water, enough for the fish and drag it over and then just fill it up again it would be nice.

Any tips welcome. Worst case I can put the fish in a temporary tank and remove basically all the water, but hoping I don't have to do that.


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

I moved a 150 about 15 feet in my carpeted living room. I emptied mine right out but still had about 500 pounds to deal with.
I used furniture slides (home depot under $10) and moved the tank/stand/sump all by myself almost effortlessly.


----------



## CatfishSoupFTW (Jul 21, 2011)

i get bored every now and then and rearrange my room, in which I have a 55 gallon tank, with 6 inches of soil in it. lol, plus rocks etc. I empty out most of the water. 80-90 percent of it. Maybe an inch or so above the substrate line, maybe even a bit more (if anything I could have had more water in there) I have those doodoo hardwood floors apartment have, so its easy to slide. No scratches oddly enough. I wouldnt worry too much. Carpet may be a bit tougher but get those sliders and bam.

if you got a SOLID stand, and a floor it can slip on, if you get two people, one pulling, one pushing, if you go lets say 50 percent water away, or a bit more, id say you can do it. inching slowly.. but you can do it.


----------

